# Reading Allbreed Pedigree



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I posted a thread about critiquing my horses bloodlines and you kind folks directed me to (and showed me how to use) allbreed. 

Now, new question. What do the colors mean on the site? Some horses will have a purple mark in the section for their name, some have other colors, like red, and green.

There are other symbols too. If you could give me a rundown on how to read these symbols and colors that'd be awesome!

edit: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/two+eyed+jack

This is a link to the pedigree of a horse in my horse's pedigree. Notice the different colors. What do they all mean?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Stallions are in blue, mares in pink. A red asterisk beside their name means there is a picture of them, at the top beside their name there will be a circle with an i in it which stand for info and then a square with a picture of a horse. Click your mouse on these and then the info or picture will come up. 

The little colored tabs I'm not sure but in looking at this particular pedigree every horse that has a tab behind it's name is in the pedigree more than once and each time it has the same colored tab so I'm guessing that it's there to point out the line breeding.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Blue is male, pink is female. Red asterisk means that they have a picture on their page. Match the colored bars and see they're the same horse-- shows inbreeding. I think the "b" "sor" "by" by the year correlates to the horse's color? Not sure on that one.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you click on "Help" -> "Reading Pedigrees".... All Breed Pedigree Query


----------

